# Remembering Kobie



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its hard to believe its coming up on a year since I lost my Kobie kitty. June 2nd. And I still miss him, oh so very much. That was one special cat, my Kobie. 

I was reading through the forums and came across a recent post by someone whose cat has Horners. I took my own advice and searched for horners syndrome on the forum and found my own posts plus those of another member whose cat had horners and also survived. Why didn't Kobie survive? An ear cleaning shouldn't have been his undoing. It isn't fair, but then again, neither is life. I long for the day when I can hold him again. I miss him so much. I just wish I could rewind and redo so my Kobie might still be with me. 









My Mighty Hunter









My little lamb

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

It's so hard to lose a kitty and the special ones are so very hard. I don't know whether one ever gets over it completely. I'm not sure that I would want to. Hugs!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet Kobie - thank you for sharing about him.

It is always special to remember our favorite kitties on this forum, they are like family...even though it's bittersweet, it's good...

Fran


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! So sorry to hear about Kobi... ><


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sorry....I know how it feels. I would give ANYTHING to have just one more day with my Sumo. It's coming up on 5 months now and I think about him all throughout the day, every single day.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Kobie was such a cute kitty, and he was obviously well loved.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love those photos. Here's to all the orange and white cats in our lives. 
He looks like such a special kitty.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think my boys know I'm sad, they are both being extra cute and cuddly tonight.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Greenport ferals said:


> Here's to all the orange and white cats in our lives.


Here here!
Kobie was such a handsome boy. Those are lovely photos of him. Hugs for you on the first anniversary of him leaving


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

{{{{HUGS}}}}

Cinderella probably has him running around in circles.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Kobster...

Hugs....Yesterday was also the anniversary when my sister lost her beloved Kayla (gold retriever) 5 years ago...

Give all the love and sadness you have right over Kobie's passing to the boys...The love sponges our furry family members have soak it all up and give it all back...

None of those who have passed on are truly lost, we are just temporarily separated. 

Warm and peaceful thoughts.

(I've read Kobie's story. Im wondering if when he had his ears cleaned that they did something wrong and did some internal damage to his middle ear and an infection happened? Horner's Syndrome itself isn't fatal. It's just a group of signs that something is wrong  Im so sorry that for Kobie, something was seriously wrong)


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Kobie...
Thinking of you and Ninja.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Greenport ferals said:


> Here's to all the orange and white cats in our lives.
> He looks like such a special kitty.


 I second that~ Orange kitties, the solid citizens of the cat world. Anniversaries are milestones of reminders. Im so sorry as you again feel the loss. There isn't a day go by that I don't get a lump in my throat or tears for my Ms Tess. Im very sure you have the same feelings. ((( cyber hugs)))


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kobie was beautiful. I'm so sorry he had to leave you, but I hope someday your wonderful memories of him will make you smile.


----------

